# Indoor Scores



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

my best 3 dot score was a 299 with 19Xs and my five dot score i shot a 299 i dont remeber the xs it wasnt that good but our indoor is going to starts in a few days


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

My 5 spot round scores are 300 with around 53 x's, and for a 450 3 spot round im in the high 440's


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

personal best of 5 spot would be my first 300-55Xx


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

my personal best is 287 scoring the x-ring as the ten, since all i shoot is fita


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

dang how long have you guys been shooting indoor stuff this is going to be my first season shooting it


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Average
5-spot 300-53x
3-spot 299-20x 

Highest
5-spot 300-59x
3-spot 300-24x

But I can't shoot much due to my wrist so meh.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Average
> 5-spot 300-53x
> 3-spot 299-20x
> 
> ...


Katie you stole my 5 spot average!!! and that wrist......LAME!!!!!


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

High score vegas 300: 300 29x
High score 300 5 spot: 300 60x
High score 450 vegas: 450 43X


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

oohh ok yeah come in here and just blow us all out of the water J/K awsome scores how was it down in mexico


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

oohhh yeah cory i was wondering have martin you are shooting


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

Well my average scores are
5 Spot is 300 with 55xs 
3 spot is 299 with 20x

My highest score is 
5 spot 300 with 58xs
3 spot 300 with 22x 

But wait till my S4 comes lol


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

My best 5 spot score was 278 and 20X
My best score on a 3 spot was 270 25X
And my best score on a 1 spot was 281. (wasn't sure about the Xs)


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just shot a 552/600 last night with my Diamond. Still getting used to shooting with a scope hanging off the end of the bow.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> Katie you stole my 5 spot average!!! and that wrist......LAME!!!!!


You know that is exactly what I did. I miss you. Call me later tonight okay.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> Katie you stole my 5 spot average!!! and that wrist......LAME!!!!!


Oh yeah, also forgot to mention, we have a Wii! So when you come to Montana again, game is on!


----------



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

*scores*

299 38xs five spot
297 ? x count 3 spot

I think cory has the best, good shooting


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Oh yeah, also forgot to mention, we have a Wii! So when you come to Montana again, game is on!


OH yes I can't wait till the day I'm back to that beautiful place again!!

and yea.....game on!!! your goin down!!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> OH yes I can't wait till the day I'm back to that beautiful place again!!
> 
> and yea.....game on!!! your goin down!!!


I am not a n00b any more...so bring it archery person. Since archery doesn't comsume my life, and I can't possibly let studies either, what do you think takes up my time?


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> OH yes I can't wait till the day I'm back to that beautiful place again!!
> 
> and yea.....game on!!! your goin down!!!


Oh I just did an update on my wikipedia article you should check it out.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Oh I just did an update on my wikipedia article you should check it out.


Oh boy im kinda scared to know what it is


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> Oh boy im kinda scared to know what it is


It just talked about school and how I am not shooting much due to injuries.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

well to day i shot a 298 with 16 Xs for the first indoor it was fun


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

best is 298 with like 45xs 5 spot....haven't got to shoot much 3 spot....sux too


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just shot a 572/600. Only my 2nd day with the new bow.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Word on the street is Samantha Neal just shot a 447...to complete her highest 450 round score ever. 


Great shooting!


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

447 thats a good score. Good shooting


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

archery1 said:


> Word on the street is Samantha Neal just shot a 447...to complete her highest 450 round score ever.
> 
> 
> Great shooting!



No....correction....that was my 2nd highest 450 round, i shot a 448 the day after louisville last year, but that was my 2nd highest.....but i did just shoot my highest vegas 300 round....299 21x :wink: :shade:

but thank you cory!!!!


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Yepp. Sambow is growing up. 


See ya soon in lancaster!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Aw, she is growing up before my eyes. I remember you when you came to MT, sheltered.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Great shooting!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

archery1 said:


> Yepp. Sambow is growing up.
> 
> 
> See ya soon in lancaster!



Oh my gosh Lancaster is coming up sooooo fast!! But I can't wait to go!!!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Aw, she is growing up before my eyes. I remember you when you came to MT, sheltered.


Me sheltered when I came to Montana nooo!!! ok maybe I wa a tiny bit back then


----------



## mattg (Dec 31, 2005)

You guys should come over to my website and post some of your scores over there. www.archerslog.com

I've set up a Vegas 300 Challenge for January (kind of like a mini league)

Cheers, Matt :shade:

____________________
Archers Log
www.archerslog.com


----------

